# Case of trial and error



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Coincidence or deign? 
When we got married, I did we did not use contraception because we both wanted a baby. Three and half years later we were still waiting. We got some advice in the mean time. Some said go to the doctors and others said try this or that. we were not unduly concerned as were were both working on our careers. Then we travelled abroad and were talking to friends there and the wife said to try feeding my husband pumpkin seeds. When I spoke to him about it he said he liked pumpkin seeds because his mother used to make pumpkin seeds butter for him and his siblings when he was a child. I asked which pumpking seeds since there are many varieties of pumpkin and was told it did not matter as they were similar. 

Well I started making him this as a spread for his lunch box and he used it sometimes at home. I mixed the different pumpkin seeds. Hot them from the Asian shop we buy fruit from. He sells bags of different ones and I put them through the mincer a few times till they reduce to a spreadable paste. I even joined in as I like it too. Nothing else changed apart from we moved from the flat we were living in and bought a house. 

Seven months later we went on a two week holiday abroad. The dates show that my daughter was conceived during that holiday. After the first one was born, I breast fed her and we decided not to use any chemical contraception as it might pass to her through the milk. We used barrier methods for 8 months. As soon as we stopped, I fell pregnant again, so we have two daughters. 

Did the pumpkin seeds play any part or was it coincidence? Do we have scientists here?


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

I thought it was watermelon seeds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Pumpkin seeds have several trace metals and nutrients required for sperm production. It is nothing special about the pumpkin seeds, just the presence of those components. You could have gotten them from many other sources I would think.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I thought it was watermelon seeds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was initially told pumpkin seeds, but when I realised there were many varieties I started asking and water melon seeds were mentioned. That is why I mixed. We are still eating them now even though we do not want any more babies. Always have bags of them. The children eat them too.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Interesting. What are the trace minerals, etc. There may be a run on pumpkin seeds. How does one go about investing?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

It's the zinc. Which is also good for your sense of taste, and your immunity.
Another article says plant based Iron.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

MaiChi said:


> I was initially told pumpkin seeds, but when I realised there were many varieties I started asking and water melon seeds were mentioned. That is why I mixed. We are still eating them now even though we do not want any more babies. Always have bags of them. The children eat them too.




Well when I was little and asked why a lady’s belly was so big (pregnant), my mom would tell me that she swallowed a watermelon seed. So that’s just a funny thing from my childhood. 

Pumpkin seeds are yummy!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Being that it still took 7 more months after he started eating them I would have thought it was coincidence. If you had said one or two then I would have thought maybe yes.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Perhaps there needed to be a build-up in the body or maybe there was a placebo effect? Sometimes just relaxing makes a difference in conception too.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> Being that it still took 7 more months after he started eating them I would have thought it was coincidence. If you had said one or two then I would have thought maybe yes.


Maybe so, but the second was very fast. Almost straight away when we tried. Is that another coincidence or was there a build up by then, or we we both happy and relaxed about the first child, making it easy. Why had it not happened before the seeds? I do wish we had gone to the doctors to find out but we thought we had plenty of time so it was not that urgent.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

If that worked would people be paying $30K and up to try to get pregnant? If something cured cancer for all that used it, wouldn’t the world know about it? My point is that if something works and is prevent scientifically to work in repeated studies and test, we would know about it. All the other stuff to cure cancer, get pregnant, cure warts and whatnot are just folk remedies created by coincidences as in, I drank a Coca Cola instead of Pepsi every time I got pregnant so Coke must be the reason I got pregnant.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Vinnydee said:


> If that worked would people be paying $30K and up to try to get pregnant? If something cured cancer for all that used it, wouldn’t the world know about it? My point is that if something works and is prevent scientifically to work in repeated studies and test, we would know about it. All the other stuff to cure cancer, get pregnant, cure warts and whatnot are just folk remedies created by coincidences as in, I drank a Coca Cola instead of Pepsi every time I got pregnant so Coke must be the reason I got pregnant.


Interesting take on it. I do not think the Scientific Method would allow you:
1 To base your dismissiveness on it
2 To be that absolute without a Scientific study. 

This means you need to formulate a hypothesis on the events as narrated. 

That is not to say you are incorrect.


----------

